

Ask HN: Would you use an online personal trainer? - jmbmxer

Thinking about signing up for a long distance endurance mountain bike race next year and am having a hard time finding a niche trainer. What do you all think about one-on-one personal trainers via the internet? Seems like there is something to be said about checking in with someone and being accountable to another person.
======
kirinan
The personal trainer advantage is the form fixing ability in my opinion. The
motivation of being held accountable is a huge part too, but having someone
there to help make sure that Im doing the exercise right and helping me push
myself during my workout is the reason for me to get one.

